# Cystoscopy - Procedure Codes



## christywade47@gmail.com

I need help with a Cystoscopy Procedure Codes......

1)   Cystoscopy with clot evacuation, fulguration of active bleeding sites on the            posterior bladder wall, bilateral retrograde pyelograms and cystograms

Dx Code is: Gross hematuria with urinary retention and radiation induced hemorrhagic cystitis


2)   Cystoscopy with bilateral retrograde pyelograms and bladder biopsy

Dx Code is:  Papillary bladder tumor


----------



## bill2doc

look at 52214 for number one and 52354 or 52204 for number 2... good luck


----------



## christywade47@gmail.com

Thank you so much.....definately a big help.....


----------

